# Happy Halloween 2016



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Halloween everyone! I didn't get as many TOTS this year but still was fun. I was talking on the phone to my BF in MASS this year. Her daughter LOVES Halloween and I take full credit for it; my BF concurs. I taught her how to decorate (the girl made her first spider web with me at seven), how to make a costume and how to be generous with candy. Of course I told her how to TOT. It's just fun seeing her being the grown up and giving other kids a good time after all these years. *


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Come to chat after you're done this year. Just to say hello and talk about how your Halloween was.*


----------

